# 1448 or 1542 purchase?



## bassman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im pulling the trigger before Christmas (Merry Christmas to me) and getting a new jon boat. My local Tracker dealer has a 15 ft. 42 inch wide with livewell for $1100 plus the price of the trailer. Or I could go with the 1448 for about the same money but get it in the 48" instead of the 42" like on the 15 footer. Would it be better for modifying to have a 14 ft. boat 6 inches wider or a 15 ft. boat 6 inches less wide. I want to deck the front. Put carpet in the bottom. Not a huge amount of additional add ons but enough to make it comfortable. Opinions?? Thanks! 8)


----------



## bassman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh and obviously for the price these are riveted, not welded boats!


----------



## sixgun86 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wider is better IMO, esp if you are wanting to install a front deck. I'd also look at other Tin boats as well: Alumacraft, Lowe, SeaArk, Lund, G3, etc.. if you haven't already. I'm a tracker hater. :|


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 12, 2011)

IMHO wider would be better for decking. The other thing you may want to consider is were you fish, wider is not always better if you are fishing very narrow water ways. Either way both boats are capable of being moded with in reason.


----------



## clarkbre (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd go for the 14' as well. Even with the boat being 1' less than the other, you have more square feet in the floor of the 14'. And, as said above, unless you're fishing some VERY narrow waterways, 6" would make the boat a lot more stable. One thing to consider too is as the higher you go with platforms and seats, the more stable you will want your boat.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Dec 12, 2011)

Another vote for wider is better. Side to side stability much improved. You won't notice anything from being one foot shorter.


----------



## mangelcc (Dec 12, 2011)

1448 all the way. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jay D (Dec 12, 2011)

how much more for a 1648? i just got a used lowe with motor and trailer for a little more than that and they are very stable. academy sports has a alumacraft 1542 for 999 online.


----------



## bassman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Jay D said:


> how much more for a 1648? i just got a used lowe with motor and trailer for a little more than that and they are very stable. academy sports has a alumacraft 1542 for 999 online.



Currently Bass Pro shops is running the 1648 (welded not riveted) at $2600. Bass Pro has a few 2011 model year 1542's for $999. Another boat place near me is running the Alumacraft 1542 at $1300.


----------



## bassman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

sixgun86 said:


> Wider is better IMO, esp if you are wanting to install a front deck. I'd also look at other Tin boats as well: Alumacraft, Lowe, SeaArk, Lund, G3, etc.. if you haven't already. I'm a tracker hater. :|



Just curious, why a Tracker hater? :?:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've bought a lot of boats over the years. I can afford new or used. Sure find some great deals in used...if you can check the boat/motor out properly. Just my opinion. R


----------



## bassman14 (Dec 12, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I've bought a lot of boats over the years. I can afford new or used. Sure find some great deals in used...if you can check the boat/motor out properly. Just my opinion. R



Yeah, been checking out Craigslist but nothing catches my eye yet.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Where are you located? In my town, Houston...we have a number of local fishing web sites. As does this site, all of those sites advertise boats. Boats that would NEVER get to Craig's list. 

Lots of sellers no longer want to list on Craig's due to some "issues" and scams. I, personally followed up on an apparent scam listing on Craig's a year or so ago. R


----------



## Badbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Wider is better BUT, search CL with the vengeance and you WILL find what you're looking for!

I looked for months and found this:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22859


----------



## reedjj (Dec 12, 2011)

I had an Alumacraft 1542 and loved it. The build is in the Modification thread. search Reeds 1542 Alumacraft Swamp Sled. It is a great boat. BUT if I was able to get a 1448 at the same price I would have done it! 

What 1448 are you looking at? Does it have a center seat? Is it a mod V? Does it have a 20" Transom? 

I personally think the livewell/storage in the center seat is a waste of space. Its not really big enough to use as a live well for anything other than bluegill or crappie or maybe a bait well for minnows. 

You can cut a hole and put a hatch anywhere you want so don't let that be a deciding factor.

Though I am not a tracker fan either.....If you are talking about a welded Tracker 1448 Grizzly with no center seat, then that is the boat you want!

Academy sports sells the Alumacraft 1542 for $997.00 They call it a 1540 and the picture they have at the store and on thier website is not correct either. But when you make them take you in the back to look at it, it is a new 1542. They just have not updated their advertisements.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wider. I have a grizzly 1448 and love it


----------



## hotshotinn (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes 1448 is the best choice.1448 gives better stability over narrow boats,even better would be a 1648 boat :mrgreen:


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 15, 2011)

Get a 15/48 semi-V, lots of room and very stable, the wider the better. If you just have your mind made up for a new boat, go for it, otherwise you can get a great used boat probably with a lot of accesoires a lot cheaper. My boat is a G3, all welded 2005 15/48 converted over to a center console and a 40hp Johnson motor It came with 25 Yamie tiller handle, troll motor, fish finder, dip net, two anchors, 10' push pole and trailer and all new tags. I got this boat 2 years ago and paid $2,500.00
Good luck on what you get and good fishin, jus sayin.


----------

